# IBS-D Recently Diagnosed - Could use some advice



## TracieL (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, so I hope I'm posting in the correct place.

I'm a 34 y/o female diagnosed with IBS-D recently (in the last 2 weeks). My symptoms are severe abdominal cramping several times per day, followed by diarrhea. I have always thought I was just lactose intolerant, but even with no dairy, my symptoms were unbearable.

So, being recently diagnosed, I have some questions that I hope some of you can help me with.


Is IBS hereditary?
I just started taking Lactobacillus Acidophillus Probiotic (non-lactose) and I have been having some pretty bad side effects and wanted to know if this is typical when first starting a probiotic. I've heard that sometimes your body will have a bad reaction the first few days on probiotics because it is not used to the large amounts of good bacteria it is getting. Here are my side effects so far after 4 days of Acidophillus:

Increased gas - and very smelly. 
I've also had more bouts of diarrhea throught the day than before, around 10-12 per day now. However, when I do use the restroom now, barely anything comes out (what does come out is diarrhea though). 
My abdominal cramping is all the time now. Before I would only get abdominal cramping and diarrhea after meals, now it's all the time, whether I eat or not. 
I also feel the need to go more often, and when I do, sometimes it's only gas. 

3. Is there a certain type and brand of probiotic that I should be taking that is better suited for my symptoms? I've heard that females with severe abdominal pain and diarrhea usually have better results with different types - I just don't know which type that is.

4. Is there any other homeopathic or OTC medication that I should try? I would prefer not to take any prescription medication since I don't have health insurance.

5. Could this be a food allergy?

*Medications I am currently taking: Prozac for Depression, Phentermine for weight loss, generic Anti-Diarrhea pills, and I just stopped taking Iron supplements for suspected Anemia. (I stopped taking the Iron because of the worsened abdominal cramping it caused. Also, I'm thinking I am not anemic because my red blood count is a little high, and normally with Anemia the red blood count is low).

Basically I just need someone to point me in the right direction. I'm lost with all the topics I've found online. My next Dr. appointment is still a little ways away and I'd like to see if I can start a regimen of some kind and have some feedback to give him when I go back.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi TracieL,

Sorry to hear about the diagnosis. Everyone here understands, you are not alone!

I don't know if IBS is generally considered hereditary or not. My mom's always had a wonky gut as well, but that could just be coincidence. I've always thought there might be a slight hereditary predisposition, but I don't know what current research is showing.

If you've found a probiotic that contains only l. acidophilus, stick with that. Most probiotics now contain a lot of bifidus strains, and in people with compromised gut function, bifidus can tend to overgrow and cause as many problems as it may be helping. I know that GIProHealth sells an l. acidophilus-only probiotic, I've had a hard time finding others.

The symptoms you're describing since starting the probiotic may be due to die-off, if the friendly bacteria are successful in their attempt to recolonize your gut in a way that gets rid of the bad bacteria, but I'm a bit skeptical if that's the only change you've made: die-off is usually associated with a radical change in diet which starves the bad bacteria and kills them off en masse. (I also think that many claims of symptoms related to die-off are incorrect, and the symptoms are simply due to your digestive tract rebooting so to speak when you make a big diet change.)

My recommendation is to avoid any homeopathic remedies, as homeopathy is complete quackery (I know there are many who disagree with this; I'd encourage you to read up on Hahnemann's ideas when he came up with the hypothesis behind homeopathy 200 years ago and judge for yourself). I had quite a bit of success with OTC Immodium, or rather, a generic version of Loperamide that did not contain any lactose: I'd take 1mg (half a tablet) twice a day, and I'd say that it decreased my symptoms about 80%.

But I got tired of taking it, so I decided to try to heal my gut. I started the Specific Carbohydrate Diet a couple of months ago, and I've seen substantial improvement. You can read about my experience on the diet so far at http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com. I highly recommend getting a copy of Breaking the Vicious Cycle by Elaine Gottschall and seeing if you think it may help you. At the very least, read up on FODMAPs online and see if a low-FODMAP diet might help.

Good luck!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hello im also a 34yr old female with ibs d and ive been suffering for 4 yrs .ive had tests and scans ect. ive tried a few different meds but nothing helped .i also suffer with bad anxiety and panic attacks as a result of my ibs d .ive been taking mebreverine to help with the cramps and spasyms and codine for the pain and to help bind me .a few weeks ago i had a really bad flare up and couldnt even go on my family holiday with my husband and son ,it was soo bad i felt like i was dieing! i went bk to see a different doctor and hes put me on amitriptyline (previously on prozac). ive been on them for a week now and already they are helping both with the nerves and the d .after researching on the forum and into dif anti depressants i discovered that with ibs d you need to have tricyclic anti depresants because ssris cause diarrhea (i.e prozac)and i had to ask for tricyclic anti depresant as the doctor himself didnt know !!! all anti depresants take about 4 wks to get into your system and the first couple of weeks you can suffer side effects until they in your system. also i personaly carnt have probiotics as they really agravate my stomach and cause more cramps,gas and running the loo with d .food is trial and error i sugest u do a food dialry of what you eat every day and if you have symptoms put that down aswell until you get a pattern of trigger foods that you know to avoid .there isnt a cure for ibs and you have to learn to live with it .i can tell you its not easy and you only have to read this forum to see .i hope you manage to get sorted and wish you luck !


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi TracieL,
Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. As an IBS-D sufferer myself, I totally understand. I've had this condition for almost 20 years. First, good question on whether or not IBS is hereditary. My family doctor says that genes could play a role. Lots of people in my family have "stomach issues" but have never been to a doctor to discuss because their symptoms are mild.

As for medications, I routinely take generic Imodium. I will start with two capsules, but will take another one or two if my D persists. This has worked very well for me And I have been doing this for years.

Regarding your question about whether or not this could be a food allergy: There is a condition called celiac disease, which causes IBS-D symptoms. People who have celiac disease have an intolerance to gluten, Which is found in wheat and many processed foods. Also, some people test negative for celiac disease, however, can still have a gluten sensitivity that can cause these symptoms. A blood test called a celiac panel is pretty accurate and detecting celiac disease, however, it's not 100%. Many people simply eliminate gluten from their diet to see if this makes a difference. If it does, then following a gluten-free diet for life is something they must do to rid themselves of symptoms.

Hang in there and please take some time to go through previous posts on this site. There are many great suggestions and lots of information from people who know more about ibs than most doctors!


----------



## TracieL (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input! It looks like I definitely need to try out the Immodium.

As far as my probiotic, I checked and it is strictly L. Acidophilus...none of the bifidus strains mentioned. I'm taking Nature's Bounty L. Acidophilus; they also have a another line of probiotics with the bifidus strain in them, luckily I didn't buy those.

On the anti-depressants that shelivin talked about...I'm unable to take Tricyclics because they cause me to have heart arrythmias. So it looks like I'm stuck with the SSRI's. 

I've heard of the gluten issue before, looks like something I need to check out. I have a friend who has a gluten allergy so I'm pretty sure I can get some good tips from her.

I also wanted to ask, and guess I forgot....how do most of you deal with having IBS-D disrupt your daily lives? Luckily for me, I work pretty close to home, so I can usually come up with some emergency reason to run home really quick. Although I think my boss is pretty tired of me having to leave every day.

I'm always having to decline invitations to go meet for coffee or lunch. Not to mention being late to pretty much everything: church, work, getting my son to school, etc. Last week my son was really sick and after taking off work (which like I mentioned before is not something my boss likes), and sitting at the Pediatrician's office for over an hour, I was forced to cancel my appointment and leave just as the dr was coming in to check out my son. Talk about feeling like a loser mom. My son was miserable with a really painful sore throat which later I had to take him to the ER for.

Everyone at church will literally check their watch if I come in early or even on time. It doesn't help that I teach children's church and I'm usually running in right when it's time for the kids to be excused...not setting a very good example I would say.

My best friend loves to meet at Starbucks and visit...I usually can't go because I know that it takes me at least 15 minutes to get to my house from there and if I start having stomach cramps, I won't be able to drive home. (My stomach cramps are really severe).

This disease, or disorder, or whatever the heck it's called is really causing my depression symptoms to get worse. It also puts a strain on my son as I've noticed that he will ask me things like "Mom, can we go to the park, or does your tummy hurt?". He knows at any point of the day or night, Mommy can and usually will get very sick very quick.

What's worse, it's not something I can easily talk about. It's not like I can tell my boss, "I'm sorry, but I need to go home to use the potty...I've got the dreaded D word". How embarrassing!

I'd be interested to hear how some of you approach your day-to-day life situations and relationships with IBS.


----------



## radonskies (Aug 8, 2013)

How long have you been taking the phentermine? I had diarrhea as well as other side effects when I took that for a few months several years ago. I did NOT like that drug and go off it quickly. Not sure if it's related, but wonder if your trouble started the same time you started taking phentermine?

I agree with recommendations to try different dietary approaches. I started a low-FODMAP diet 8 days ago, and have seen major improvement in my cramps and abdominal pain. The diarrhea is still lingering, but I don't have the panic and urgency I did before.

It takes a long time and a lot of patience, but stick to it and hopefully you can figure out what's making you sick.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll just keep saying it since it continues to be true for me... but liquid chlorophyll added to my daily routine has made a world of difference. As someone who has IBS-D and a normal day would be multiple trips to the bathroom, I haven't been to the toilet in days. 'Nuf said.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

oh i totaly get the guilt of being a crappy mam excuse the pun .i feel im constantly letteing my son and husband down as i carnt go anywere my mam lives 15 mins away from me and threw a family n close freinds bbq for my sons birthday and i wasnt gonna go in fear of being ill and accident as my stomach was bad that morning .my husband talked me round and i took imodium on top of my pills i felt like a zombie but made it there never ate or drank a thing but got through 3 hrs and bk home i couldnt let my son down again and on his birthday ! like ive mentioned before i couldnt go on our family holiday due to being to ill to travel and the utter disapointment and sadness on my son and husbands face will haunt me forever and something i never want to see again ! lucky for me i have a fantastic family that try to understand and suport me .im on the sick from work and carnt afford to live but my workplace are horrible and dont care they just want me there slogging my guts out my husband has said he dosnt think i should go back as it will end up killing me but i carnt afford not to work either and jobs are very hard to find in the uk .day to day living with ibs d is very hard and most sufferes have some form of depresion or anxiety as it makes you that way.one of my closest friends also suffers with ibs but not as bad as me and is understanding .it can be frustrating explaining to people as it dont show on the outside they see you as normal and most dont understand think you can take a pill and it be better ! every1 suffers different so you have to find whats best for you .this forum is very good for advice and you know they truly understand .


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Again, for me, Imodium is the only thing that makes it so I'm not tied to the house. I take it all the time and have been for years. My doctor knows this and says its totally safe. If my D is really bad, I'll start by taking 3 Imodium at once. Then, if the D continues, I'll take 1 more. Once it kicks in, I'm good for the day.


----------



## TracieL (Aug 13, 2013)

I started taking phentermine about 2 months ago, but I've had my stomach issues for years. I just noticed within the last 6-9 months it's gotten progressively worse.

I had to stop taking the acidophilus because I've been constipated for almost 48 hours now. Which is highly unusual. I'm usually in the restroom at least 5-6 times per day. What's weird is that I am still experiencing severe abdominal cramps and the "need to go" feeling. But when I go...nothing.

I received a phone call at 7:15 this morning from my dr. He said he now thinks it is NOT anemia OR IBS after all! He had me come back in for more labs to check my thyroid function and for ulcers. I requested a celiac disease blood test, which he agreed that was a good idea.

Now I'm just waiting. Maybe in about a week I should know the results. If none of those are the culprit, my next step is a colonoscopy.

Please keep me in your prayers this week.


----------



## GoodGuy (Aug 16, 2013)

Your problem is not lactose, etc. I beat my own IBS about a year ago with the information i discovered.

IBS and many if not all similar problems are caused by a combination of things: high blood sugar (doesnt have to be diabetic just generally high), high glycemic index diet, low fiber in diet, lack of intense exercise, and central obesity. All of these things contribute to what is known as insulin resistance, and in turn the insulin resistance fuels the rest of the problems in a vicious cycle where the end result is high blood sugar levels in the gut and an imbalance of gut bacteria/yeasts in the gut. The only way your body can deal with the excess blood sugar from the insulin resistance is to use fluids to flush it out of your system, which causes constipation. When the situation is that gut sugar fuels bad bacterial growth your body is forced to flush it all out with fluids, causing diarrhea/blood from infections and gas pangs from the fermentation of the excess carbs/sugar.

The solution is to do everything possible to lower insulin resistance and lower sugar/carbohydrate intake. The best way to this is to practice intermittent fasting once a week ( i do a 18hr fast by skipping breakfast and lunch), get VIGOROUS exercise including cardio and resistance exercise every day you can, and eat like me. What you think is eating clean is actually still probably high in carbs, low in fiber. I skip breakfast everyday, it only raises blood sugar higher than it should be because your body releases cortisol when you wake up, and eating at that time causes a spike and then a quick drop making you very hungry the rest of the day. I eat no more than 2 whole wheat bagels worth of bread in a day, any more and I get problems again as bread is high on the glycemic index. Avoid potatoes and rice and they are the highest on the glycemic index. For lunch I eat a grilled cheeseburger on whole wheat bagel with normal condiments. Don't eat deli meat for lunch unless it is turkey or chicken. For dinner I eat a good portion of unbreaded steak/chicken/fish that has been grilled or baked (never fried) and a large portion of steamed broccoli or other green veggie, no starches. You can salt the veggies just dont butter them. I eat a salad of baby spinach with a little real bacon bits and light dressing once a day. Because I skip breakfast I have another meal late at night, which is usually another grilled cheeseburger. I eat a dessert 1-2 times a week but it is very important that the dessert is high in fiber. I usually choose a deli slice of carrot cake because it has some fiber with it and then I throw in a handful of toasted walnuts/pecans to boost the fiber.

If you are overweight you need to get your body fat under 10% or better and get rid of any central obesity. I attribute being overweight and stress the largest factor in getting IBS, etc. You need to make the focus of your life getting in TOP fitness and a disciplined diet. Give up soda and fruit drinks and drink at least a gallon of ice water a day if you can. You will feel results in just a day if you do these things.


----------



## myibscure (Aug 12, 2013)

h8ibs said:


> Again, for me, Imodium is the only thing that makes it so I'm not tied to the house. I take it all the time and have been for years. My doctor knows this and says its totally safe. If my D is really bad, I'll start by taking 3 Imodium at once. Then, if the D continues, I'll take 1 more. Once it kicks in, I'm good for the day.


Yes i used to do this to for almost 8 years. It helps the symptom by slowing down the bowel movements but it doesnt help in the cure. What i did for my ibs cure is to use a strong probiotic . Furthermore a diet and exercise is definitely necessary to see results.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi GoodGuy,

While I think everyone here can appreciate your good intentions with trying to help, this type of one-size-fits-all approach to any physical ailment rarely works for everyone.

You start out by stating that, "the problem is not lactose, etc." and continue later with the advice to "lower sugar/carbohydrate intake." But lactose is a carbohydrate, so lactose, can, indeed, be part of the problem.

You also recommend vigorous exercise. But vigorous exercise is a stressor on the body, and can cause inflammation. While I would not recommend NOT getting exercise, it's important for people to understand that if their body is already experiencing inflammation, adding vigorous exercise may be counter-productive.

And while being overweight may contribute to IBS symptoms in some, there are many who are not overweight and still have IBS. I'm a case in point.

I've been on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet for a couple of months now, and it has helped me a great deal (incidentally, the SCD has several elements in common with what you recommend, so please understand that I'm not saying your recommendations are bad). But while I'm definitely trying to get the word out there about the SCD because I believe the science behind it is sound, I recognize that every body is different, and I'm sure there are people that the diet will not help.

I think it's great that you've found a way to reduce your symptoms! Just please recognize that different bodies often require different approaches to achieve the same results.

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

2 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## GoodGuy (Aug 16, 2013)

Bodies may be different, but the underlying causes are ALL the same. Look at the data and the vast majority of people with IBS are overweight and out of shape, but it is the visceral fat (central obesity) that is the main problem and most people that think their weight is fine are actually still carrying lots of visceral fat . To not recommend exercise is terrible advice. If you follow my advice you will actually get very quick results.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

GoodGuy, again, I'm glad that you've found an approach that works for you. But to believe that the underlying causes of IBS and other gut disorders are the same for all people is, in my opinion, foolish.

As I mentioned in my post, I would NOT recommend not getting exercise. What I said in my post is that vigorous exercise is a stressor on the body, which causes inflammation, and for some people who are already suffering from inflammation vigorous exercise might not be the best initial course of action. As with all things gut-related, every body is different.

Congratulations again on your success at overcoming your IBS.

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

2 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## Painintheguts (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi I also suffer with IBS and pancreatic insuffiency PTSD panic attacks anxiety and been suffering for years also bloated stomach with pains and really frequent diarrhoea similar to yours?
I tried all kinds of diets medicines etc etc?
I was all but given up On everything and it was all to confusing to keep track of diet sheets and waiting and waiting and then nothing was working until I found a nutritious health drink that had all the nutrients minerals with 23 vitamins in it.That help you burn fat quickly?needed and was gluten free wheat free kosher,with probiotics digestive aids and enzymes in it and sugar free and helped me lose weight and is helping me gain firmer skin and muscles also helps with my arthritis and bloating?
And it has a money back guarantee!amazing!

It did away with all the messing around? It's so simple don't eat carbs eat healthy and drink the delicious health drink?
I just take one or two drinks or cookies! " yes ! Nutritional Cookies" a day and slowly I am feeling much better. And symptoms are easing within a week and I have lost 10lbs in one week without exercise
I'm loving it 
Life is coming back to me day by day!
I can't guarantee the same outcome for everyone and i am only saying what has actually happened with my own personal results but over 40,000 people have started taking it in the uk already and many testifying by video and Facebook the truthful results of weight loss and health benefits!
I'm not advertising on this site but if you personally want to know more as I genuinely want to help sufferers like me because i honestly know how it made me depressed and unwell and people dont understand why you cant go on holiday or out a for a trip without knowing if there is a clean availiable toilet etc? p lease personal message me I will tell you. More ! 
Regards to all


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

GoodGuy,
Your intentions are good. Thank you for sharing your opinions. But to say "Bodies may be different, but the underlying causes are ALL the same" couldn't be further from the truth. Underlying causes for any type of disease/syndrome/illness vary vastly from one person to the next. I'm glad, however, you found something that works for you.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

GoodGuy said:


> Bodies may be different, but the underlying causes are ALL the same. Look at the data and the vast majority of people with IBS are overweight and out of shape, but it is the visceral fat (central obesity) that is the main problem and most people that think their weight is fine are actually still carrying lots of visceral fat . To not recommend exercise is terrible advice. If you follow my advice you will actually get very quick results.


Gee, it's good to know that even when I was so active that my bf% was low enough to be visibly sporting a six-pack that my IBS was still caused by being overweight and out of shape. The things you learn.

Your posts are intellectually insulting, and wrong.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

would just like to add when i was diagnosed 4 yrs ago i was a size 10 8st and activly fit !i dropped 2st in 3mth from being soo ill and looked anorexic i couldnt exercise due to lack of energy and being soo ill .i was like this for a good 6mth .slowley i tried to do very light exercise and introduce small amounts of food even though it made me run the loo .as most ibsd sufferers know when your d kicks off exercise is the last thing you want to do given that your doubled up in pain,dizzy,shaking and permantly fixed to the toilet ! i want to run alright staight infont of a truck so the pain and suffering will stop ! i have ibs d due to stress and upset i suffered that kicked it off not because i was fat and over weight ! the cause is different for every1 so its rude to say your all fat so thats why you have ibs d !!!! just saying !


----------



## TracieL (Aug 13, 2013)

GoodGuy said:


> Your problem is not lactose, etc. I beat my own IBS about a year ago with the information i discovered.
> 
> IBS and many if not all similar problems are caused by a combination of things: high blood sugar (doesnt have to be diabetic just generally high), high glycemic index diet, low fiber in diet, lack of intense exercise, and central obesity. All of these things contribute to what is known as insulin resistance, and in turn the insulin resistance fuels the rest of the problems in a vicious cycle where the end result is high blood sugar levels in the gut and an imbalance of gut bacteria/yeasts in the gut. The only way your body can deal with the excess blood sugar from the insulin resistance is to use fluids to flush it out of your system, which causes constipation. When the situation is that gut sugar fuels bad bacterial growth your body is forced to flush it all out with fluids, causing diarrhea/blood from infections and gas pangs from the fermentation of the excess carbs/sugar.
> 
> ...


My blood sugar level has never been high. I have a home test kit and always monitor my blood sugar because I was suspecting the same thing as you mentioned. Also, I do have a good fiber intake, so that is not the problem, either. As far as exercise, I walk my dogs 7 days a week, for 45 minutes each time. Also, I attend a "bootcamp" exercise class twice a week, as well as see a personal trainer another 2 days a week. Which is why I ultimately started taking phentermine....with all my exercise, high in fiber diet, I was still gaining weight. I'm not obese, as you stated was ultimately the result of my IBS; I'm just overweight. And actually, my doctor is now testing my thyroid function for hypothyroid. Which basically means, I am not making poor lifestyle choices in my diet, exercise, etc.....it might actually be an underactive thyroid. So, while I appreciate your advice, I also feel a little put down by it. I'm not lazy, I'm not an overeater, and I do monitor my health very closely. I'm sure you were just trying to be helpful, but maybe you ought to mince your words more carefully next time so as not to make someone feel like they're an idiot.


----------



## myibscure (Aug 12, 2013)

TracieL said:


> Thank you everyone for your input! It looks like I definitely need to try out the Immodium.
> 
> As far as my probiotic, I checked and it is strictly L. Acidophilus...none of the bifidus strains mentioned. I'm taking Nature's Bounty L. Acidophilus; they also have a another line of probiotics with the bifidus strain in them, luckily I didn't buy those.
> 
> ...


TracieL,

This is what i used to do before:

- get up drink some water and visit the loo.

- take one pill of imodium and go to work.

- Once reach office go to the loo again (or sometimes 2-3 times)

- By lunch i would have felt better

- Eat lunch that looks good. No spice, or milk or other items that can cause me diarrhea.

- Go to the loo again (maybe 2 times)

- Do work

- Sometimes i will feel the need to go to the loo again

- Go back home.....

Tracie this IBS can be handled and managed well. I know not everyone is the same but i believe what causes it are similar.

1) Something wrong with your gut

2) Something wrong with your gut and responses delivered from your brain

3) Diet

4) healthy lifestyle

FYI, this is how i life now

- get up drink some water and visit the loo

- take my supplements

- reach office

- eat lunch

- do work

- go back home


----------

